# grizzly 600



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

does anyone know how to snorkle one. i know the basic cvt in and out and the air box and vents. but is there anything else i should look for


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

YOur vent lines for your carbs and diffs need to be ran up to the pod as well. I snorkeled mine when I had it.


----------



## 07rhino (Oct 31, 2009)

No less than 1.5in on cvt and 2" on intake if possible


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

here's one for the grizley 700 I'm not sure how much different it would be ??

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=192


----------

